# Microsoft 10



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those of us on limited data allowances per month I thought a heads up about the new Microsoft 10 release was important.

It appears we have no choice, they are going to download it whether we say yes or no. 

I turned off my automatic updates yesterday because their stupid "reserve now" flag kept popping up. Recently I saw an unfamiliar file so I went looking to see what it was. It's Microsoft and it's causing issues with some computers so I deleted it. 

A few days later it was back, that's when I turned off the auto updates. So far it hasn't returned. This morning is when I learned about the forced download of 10. We are talking 2 to 3 gigs of data use if they download this thing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I hear ya, i'm watching to see if i can catch it and let it download on my free time between midnight and 5 am.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I'm reading, you can't schedule it. It might be best to turn off auto updates and wait up until two in the AM or get up early and then let it update. Thing is, no one knows when the release is going to happen.

I've only got a total of 6 gigs since I use a hot spot, there is no free time like the Sats have.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I was gifted last year with an HP laptop with Windows 8.1. I really don't care for the Window 8.1, I'm used to Windows XP.
Is it true that 8.1 users will be able to upgrade to 10 free of charge?

Is this what you are talking about above? I'm a computer dummy, so please excuse me if I'm asking stupid questions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not stupid at all. I intentionally ordered my new computer with 7 on it because of all the negative comments about 8. And 8 uses more data than 7.

Yes, you should be getting it. Do you see an unfamiliar icon on the lower left of your screen? That is the notification for the release of Windows 10. It says to reserve your copy to do whatever. I don't want it because of the file size and past issues when they first released Vista. It's going to have to be out there for a while before I venture in that territory. 

I also just learned, we can not prevent updates in the future with 10. That means if I'm close to my limit on data for the month it could push me over and cost extra bucks.


----------

